# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  google y mis mensajes

## borjini

Porque al poner mi nombre artístico en google salen los mensajes que he escrito en el foro.quiero que sea privado y solo lo podais leer vosotros. Además mi página web sale a final y me gustaría que cuando pusiera mi nombre saliera mi web, no una ristra de los comentarios que he hecho. 
alguien me puede ayudar??

un saludo y gracias por adelantado

----------


## Moss

Habla con el administrador y cambia tu nombre de usuario. Añadiendo una barra baja o algo así. 

Es una solución rápida.


_EDITO:_ Lo de la barra baja no funciona, lo he probado... siempre puedes ponerteeee... no sé,...  Pepe, por ejemplo

----------


## b12jose

He intentado contestar antes desde el móvil pero el tapatalk no me dejaba...

Seguramente el foro tenga una mejor indexación en Google que tu página web, por eso aparece en primer lugar el foro que tu web... El foro es público, así que a no ser que el Administrador del mismo quisiera evitar la indexación del mismo, pero recordando que el foto pertenece a tiendamagia, y que cualquier publicidad es buena... no creo que lo hagan.

Lo que podrías hacer es mejorar el posicionamiento de tu web, para ello busca SEO en google y allí encontrarás consejos sobre como hacerlo.

Un saludo

----------

